# Array ein element hinzufügen.



## Ant JO (10. Jul 2010)

Hi

Ich hätte da eine Frage
wie ich einem Array mit X werten noch einen wert hinzufügen kann.

also
ich habe z.B
so ein array

```
int [] speicher = {0,8,2,6,4};
```
und würde diesem array noch gern den wert 11 hizufügen
dass das Array dann aus diese Elemente gespeichert hat

```
0,8,2,6,4,11
```
das die  die 11 einfach  hinten anhängen wird.

Wie geht das ?

Vielen Dabk schon mal im Voraus.

Gruß Ant JO


----------



## nrg (10. Jul 2010)

garnicht. neues array initialisieren, altes darin übernehmen und den wert anhängen. besser nimmst du allerdings collections.


----------



## eRaaaa (10. Jul 2010)

Gar nicht, Arrays können ihre Größe nicht ändern.
Benutze eine Liste, oder erstelle ein neues Array mit neuer Größe und kopiere die Werte rüber(entweder manuell oder per System.arraycopy(...))


----------



## Feld (10. Jul 2010)

Arrays sind statisch, und wenn du einem Array ein weites wert hinzufügen willst, dann musst du den einen neuen, größeren Array erstelen, den alten da rein kopieren und den Größenunterschied kannst dann einfach mit

```
a[pos] = x;
```
auffülen. Aber es ist super umständlich - benutz doch einfach Arraylist oder Vector. Es ist viel einfacher:


```
ArrayList<int> a = new ArrayList( );
a.add ( 10 );
```


----------



## eRaaaa (10. Jul 2010)

Feld hat gesagt.:


> benutz doch einfach Arraylist oder Vector. Es ist viel einfacher:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



anscheinend nicht einfach genug :lol: (sry)


```
List<Integer> a = new ArrayList<Integer>(); //int != Integer
//....
```


----------



## nrg (10. Jul 2010)

primitive Generics gibts nicht in java


----------



## Ant JO (10. Jul 2010)

Danke für die schnellen antworten 
mit arraylist funktionierst wunderbar  ( und einfacher als ich dachte ) 

Gruß
Ant JO


----------

